# Started first DSM in nano



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi, I posted back in february for advise on starting my first el-natural setup in this 2 1/5 gal using my soft water. Everyone sent me great advise but I never took the plunge. Well now I am but with a twist

I am doing the Dry Start Method low tech...eventually low tech I hope. I started it yesterday on Mothers Day a good day to remember start up LOL. Here are the steps I took.

Laid flat a 7 watt heater on bottom and then proceeded to add:

Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil - a fat 1 inch
Mixed in 1/2 cup or more of crushed coral
Tiny natural gravel - a fat 1 inch

Gently added tap water (soft well water temperate) until saturated and barely covering gravel. Then added several Pygmy chain sword around the back and sides. Anubias Petite in the middle - rhizome not buried. Christmas moss in front along with another kind to the side. Windalove (Sp?) Java fern.

Put near a window to recieve morning light and put a 14 watt CFL bulb laid on top of glass cover. it's on a timer for 11 hours on. Plugged in 7 watt heater under soil.

Within a couple hours condensation showed up everywhere inside and has been since.

Have I missed any steps? Should I have left out the heater? I am hoping to go 4-6 weeks before flooding it. I have so MANY cherry shrimp that I decided not to add them to this one. Thinking instead a small school of Pygmy Corys or H. Formosa (the least killifish)

Thank you all! I am so thankful for this forum 

Kathy


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I think a little peat with the soil may benefit for some acidity. Great luck! I hope the tank goes well!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm having good results from this soil, and I hope your results are the same! Do note that this soil does release some ammonia into the water for a bit. The levels I measured in my tank weren't high, but were high enough to be problematic for fish or especially shrimp. 

That might be worth knowing before putting shrimp or any livestock in the tank


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

thank you both for your quick responses. 

NeonFlux - I don't dare add peat as I don't want this substrate to be acidic. My well water is soft enough with a conductivity reading of 128 Us. I did however add a layer of peat under the Eco- complete in my 50 gal and it has been growing well since May09

Skizhx - Thanks for the ammonia tip. I had thought the DSM got you through cycling before flooding... I can just feed the tank post flooding and keep tabs with water changes before adding tiny critters.

Any ideas on the 7 watt heater that I put under the soil? For such a small tank would not be too hard at this time to remove it and then reseal the soil...


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

I think the heater is fine..

And no worries about the ammonia since you're using dry start... Just wait a week or so after you fill it to add animals... Do you plan on using CO2 during the transitional phase?


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Redchigh, No Co2 for me. I do however use Flourish Excel when needed. Since the water column will be soft at 128 Us and PH 6.8 I don't feel confident doing Co2 on my tanks. I also understand after filling with water and over time that the soil will add some Co2? Thank you for confirming DSM and ammonia and the heater tip - yay I don't have to remove it! . I will still do frequent testing post fill...


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't even use Excel, but a friend's gonna let me have his bottle.. I think I'll need it for my DSM. Never heard of placing the heater under the substrate, but it's a good idea.

I've heard of people misting their plants with miracle gro and terrestrial plant foods during the dry grow-in phase, and the ammonia is pretty much gone before they add animals.. (What the plants haven't used, can be rinsed out with a couple water changes)


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

I plan to post a picture this week- end. I realized that there is about 1/2 inch of standing water in the front of the nano where the substrate is lower. Should I take this out?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

My experience with this soil is that you will still need to cycle. It took me about a week in my tank, so I suspect this soil does contain SOME beneficial bacteria, just not nearly enough. Initial ammonia, then nitrites spike, etc.

On the plus side though, this soil doesn't seem to release many nitrates.

Plants don't care one way or another really.


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Skizhx, I will do daily tests post filling. I think I will need to order what ever I decide to put in it anyway


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi All, it will be 6-weeks since starting my 2.5 DSM NTP and the plants have been growing well with roots showing where the Pygmy chain sword is along the back and sides (and it has spread with runners) and all the others have grown some or well including African fern, Anubias petite, lutea crypts, Christmas moss and a bit of Fissiden Fontanus.

I have pictures from the beginning, a couple days ago and will take more when I add water. I am on an iPad right now so no way to add the pics until I get to my laptop.

Would it be beneficial to wait another 2-weeks? I have been misting it every day with tank water.

Next is deciding on occupants. I have lots of cherry shrimp in my other tanks so hoping tiny fish such as the Scarlet Badis (pair) or Kuhlies or ?

Kathy


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

*Update - Started first DSM in nano*

Oops. I double posted and didn't know how to delete so replacing with my admission


----------

